# Best 4x4x4



## HelloiamChow (Jun 14, 2008)

How do I make the best 4x4x4? Rubik's or Eastsheen? How do I lube those cubes?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't lube them. They typically loosen over time.

Tim.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got a rubik's 4x4x4 that was really tight until I lubed it. It moves very nicely now, although it locks up quite a bit.

In any case, I'd recommend lubing a rubik's 4x4x4 if it feels tight.


----------



## nicjsb (Jun 15, 2008)

4x4x4 EastSheen works pretty well out of the box. Haven't tried lubing yet, but it works very well even without lube


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 15, 2008)

My ES is nice, but it locks up a lot


----------



## Erik (Jun 15, 2008)

Doesn't really matter which type, Rubik's or Eastsheen.
Rubiks: it has to be the old type, the new type suck IMHO, remember to lube.
Eastsheen: LUBE! All eastsheens should be lubed, they'll be sad if you don't... srsly...


----------



## clincher (Jun 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> Doesn't really matter which type, Rubik's or Eastsheen.
> Rubiks: it has to be the old type, the new type suck IMHO, remember to lube.
> Eastsheen: LUBE! All eastsheens should be lubed, they'll be sad if you don't... srsly...



How do I lube them? Do I just pop an edge and spray? or...


----------



## hdskull (Jun 16, 2008)

For the Rubik's all I did was stuck the straw thing at the 4 corners of the center on the yellow and sprayed once, and I haven't lubed since, haha. Even though I think I need to clean it. I have the new Rubik's 4x4, it's great, but sometimes it feels too big and goes out of control sometimes.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> Doesn't really matter which type, Rubik's or Eastsheen.
> Rubiks: it has to be the old type, the new type suck IMHO, remember to lube.
> Eastsheen: LUBE! All eastsheens should be lubed, they'll be sad if you don't... srsly...



really the old type? I have one and it is no good at all. It locks up so much and turns so poorly that i can't even use it anymore


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 16, 2008)

clincher said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really matter which type, Rubik's or Eastsheen.
> ...



DO NOT POP ANY EDGES ON YOUR EASTSHEEN!! the mechanism is way different from that of a rubiks brand, and they are insanely difficult to reassemble unless you have done it a few times before.

i would highly recommend eastsheens, you can lube them by removing the center caps and spraying inside with a straw. eastsheens have screws, but no springs, so do not adjust them any, it just makes them worse.

most retooled rubiks brand 4x4x4s are pretty good after lubing and breaking in, but eastsheens are cheaper and all of them are good.


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2008)

I can actually pop out edges on my eastsheen, I also assemble them like this  Best way to lube ES is to take of a centre cap and spray in the meganism. For a Rubik it's of course just take out an edge and spray.
And yes the old types PWN, since the new one suck ba**s


----------



## FredM (Jun 16, 2008)

I loosened two opposites screws on my Eastsheen, just a small quarter turn (not even) and it became very loose but not popable. Then I lubed it, it became worse for five days and now it's better than ever.

I just did a comparaision of ES 444 and Rubik's and it came out I did the same average with both of them so it only depends on whether the cube turn to be good or bad but thay both have a lot of potential.

Remember, cutting corner on 444 is really something I've never seen, as well as a 444 that does not lock up.

EDIT : Erik, how can you pop out and edge on Eastsheen without popping a connector in the inside ? It's insane, is your cube really really loose ?


----------

